# BMP Schwarz / Weiss Bild



## zirag (11. September 2004)

Hallo Leute
ich müsste mal wissen ,wie ich ein Bild mit nur Schwarz und Weiss hinbekomme , also das müsste so ein Modus oder so sein , wie soll ich das erklären..........

also ich erläutere mal mein Problem:
Ich hab ein mp3 Player und da kann man sich ein eigenes Startbild machen
und in der Anleitung stehen diese Daten

Größe:  96 x 24 Punkte
Farbe:   2-Farbig schwarz/weiß
Format: Bitmap Format

[edit] 
da steht noch : Achten SIe bitte darauf , dass Sie die richtige Farbtiefe verwenden. Das Bild darf nur 2 farbig (schwarz / weiß) sein 
[/edit]

ich habe kein Modus gefunden ausser graustufen , aber da gibt es ja grautöne , dann hab ich ein RGB mit weissem Background und schwarzer Schrift gemacht und das hat nicht geklappt


ich hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen 
danke Schonmal


mfg ZiRaG


----------



## Tobias Menzel (11. September 2004)

Hi,

es gibt einen Modus namens "Bitmap" - einstellbar, nachdem alle Farbinformationen verworfen wurden (z.B. -> Graustufen). Außerdem kannst Du ein Bild natürlich auch Monochrom exportieren, indem Du z.B. GIF mit 2 Farben bzw. WBMP wählst.

Tipp: erstelle das Bild zunächst Farbig (oder zumindest mit Graustufen) und wechsle dann in den Modus Bitmap. In dem Fall kannst Du unter verschiedenen Dithering-Einstellungen wählen.

Gruß


----------

